# Weird hole pattern



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

What is the make, model, and year of the board? Before the 4-hole pattern (and even before Burton's 3D, which is technically older), I don't believe there was much of a standard in mounting patterns. Perhaps they were for older, baseless bindings, or step-ins.

Transworld has a gallery of called the Binding Timeline, looking at bindings of the past. Maybe something will look similar? http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000078599/uncategorized/binding-timeline-part-3-of-3/ Kind of looks like a Shimano step in pattern. <shrug>


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Drummrgrl915 said:


> I recently purchased a used board that has an odd hole pattern drilled. Has anyone seen this before? Any ideas on what kind of bindings would work for this? I hav searched everywhere and nothing! A rough sketch of the layout is below...the holes are 5 inches from top to bottom and left to right. HELP!!!!!


Wow...wtf. hehe. I would buy a different board and put that one on a wall etc. Even if you could find bindings that fit that you wouldn't want to ride them!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you're fucked with that one. old baseless bindings would work and suck so much shit at the same time. some Burton ICS or whatever might work but you would only be able to use them in about 1 spot.

take it from someone who has had bindings rip out of a board while riding... 

chalk it up to a loss and buy a real snowboard.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Does it look like the pattern on this snowboard?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2703/4270163060_ffda34d300.jpg


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea thats not a snowboard thats a museum piece


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alien stick


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like the old 80's binding hole patterns.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

*Yes!!*

Cooperstroopers,

that picture you posted is exactly it!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes! That's it! Any idea what kind of bindings those are?


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Drummrgrl915 said:


> Yes! That's it! Any idea what kind of bindings those are?


Ancient....


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

jgsqueak said:


> Ancient....


+1. You should chalk this up as a lesson learned and pick up a new board.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

every one on the forum is no fun at all. I say you have a couple choices if you want to ride that board. 

easiest, find some old ride binders or any model with a big flat metal base plate. Plot out your angle and drill some extra holes through the base plate that will let you screw it down to the board. Like the bindings in the picture. If your super lucky find those ride ultimas from a couple years ago that had no disk and you had to drill them to fit any board.

2nd and slightly harder, t-bolt the deck, meaning buy some inserts and drill the board and place a set of inserts where you need them to mount binders with the current 4x4 pattern.

riding old decks is a blast. A real different feel then new ones. I've got an ride from the 90's with baseless bindings and its a blast to mod around and jib rocks, trees, kids, ect.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

walove said:


> every one on the forum is no fun at all. I say you have a couple choices if you want to ride that board.
> 
> easiest, find some old ride binders or any model with a big flat metal base plate. Plot out your angle and drill some extra holes through the base plate that will let you screw it down to the board. Like the bindings in the picture. If your super lucky find those ride ultimas from a couple years ago that had no disk and you had to drill them to fit any board.
> 
> ...


I thought about suggesting everything you said. However, I find frankensteining a very old board may not be worth the time and money. Then again, that's just IMO.


----------

